# [SOLVED][dhcpcd] aktulizacja i brak opcji 'nodns'

## Bialy

Witajcie,

Zrobiłem dziś aktualizację dhcpcd z wersji 4.0.15 na jak niżej:

```
[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  4.0.15 ~5.2.6 5.2.7 {+compat elibc_glibc +zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  5.2.7(10:18:47 27.08.2010)(elibc_glibc zeroconf)
```

I ku mojemu zdziwieniu wywala się gdy w /etc/conf.d/net mam ustawioną opcję:

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

Man milczy w tej kwestii...

O co tu chodzi?

Jak mogę teraz uniknąć nadpisywania /etc/resolv.conf ?

--SOLVED--

Dziś zauważyłem, że podczas aktualizacji dokonał się downgrade.

----------

